# Hot hatch for <6k



## Modmedia (Jul 25, 2008)

What would you have and why?

Following on from my thread and friend/family advice I've decided to keep the Leon and have a weekend toy. Trouble is insurance only permits hot hatchs and third party insurance with a value below 6k at my age. Otherwise I'd have a scooby, no question.

So things like Civic Type Rs n clio 182 etc. 

So hit me with ideas.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

would suggest a fiesta st but they're more 'warm hatch' tbh..


----------



## Jamie-O (Jan 28, 2010)

Phase 1 Clio 172? Most are high mileage but cheap enough and plenty of fun, quite alot of phase 2's around also now for only a few bob more... I'd go for one of them, although i do love the EP3 CTR's.


----------



## minimadgriff (Jul 8, 2007)

Renault Clio Williams, 
Series 1 RS turbo
Series 2 RS Turbo
Fiesta RS Turbo


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

minimadgriff said:


> Renault Clio Williams,
> *Series 1 RS turbo
> Series 2 RS Turbo
> Fiesta RS Turbo*


yes, yes and yes!


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

if you're not too fussed about low miles, an integra R


----------



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

Cheap RWD of interest? MX5 or S2000 sort of thing...


----------



## ajmanby (Jan 12, 2010)

would have to be a 182 for me, may be able to pick up a 182 trophy however may cost a bit more in maintenance


----------



## jay_bmw (Jan 28, 2010)

mini cooper s


----------



## Deniance (Jun 28, 2008)

this is easy as long as you dont mind the looks of a brick, pulsar gtir, light, 4x4 cheap and **** over all suggested so far!!


----------



## DiscoTD5 (Feb 12, 2010)

Got to be a series 1 Rs. Pure old skool power and looks.


----------



## StephenJ (Jul 17, 2010)

Hot hatch- Clio182 no questions
Cheap RWD fun- 200sx S14a or MX5


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Legacy Spec B


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

minimadgriff said:


> Renault Clio Williams,
> Series 1 RS turbo
> Series 2 RS Turbo
> Fiesta RS Turbo


what he said 

Otherwise i'd go for the renault 182 or possibly a Ibiza.


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Dawns bro in law just picked up what I'm told is a mint racing blue 182 cup for £3k with 72k miles and the belt change recently done. I would look for one myself!


----------



## MCZ2047 (Oct 10, 2007)

If you can afford the insurance I would have an s2000


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

s2000...
clio v6 wide body version...
civic type r EP3
golf gti
ford puma?
Punto GT?
the older leon turbo
accord type r
integra type r
s14
s15
audi TT


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

CraigQQ said:


> s2000...
> clio v6 wide body version...
> civic type r EP3
> golf gti
> ...


puma puma puma puma puma puma puma puma :lol:


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

:lol: whats that kempe?? didnt hear you :lol:

out of all of those my personal faves would be the s15 dunno about colour, the EP3 in black, the V6 widebody clio in blue, gotta be blue(might be hard find for 6k mind!)
and the integra type R in white.


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

CraigQQ said:


> :lol: whats that kempe?? didnt hear you :lol:
> 
> out of all of those my personal faves would be the s15 dunno about colour, the EP3 in black, the V6 widebody clio in blue, gotta be blue(might be hard find for 6k mind!)
> and the integra type R in white.


mmmmm or the integra?

I loved my puma, Bit funny me a 6,3 lad getting out of that :lol: so much fun though.


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

lol thats the reason i wouldnt pick the s2000, im a big guy, and 6 foot, so space would be very limited :lol:

the faves i picked are all decent sizes lol


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

CraigQQ said:


> lol thats the reason i wouldnt pick the s2000, im a big guy, and 6 foot, so space would be very limited :lol:
> 
> the faves i picked are all decent sizes lol


integra then bullet proof engine and not alot of them on the road!

Best thing is I'm near 20 stone when I pull up people say "did you get the car lowerd" then I get out and there like oh you didnt :lol:


----------



## the_names_james (Dec 17, 2010)

Modmedia said:


> What would you have and why?
> 
> Following on from my thread and friend/family advice I've decided to keep the Leon and have a weekend toy. Trouble is insurance only permits hot hatchs and third party insurance with a value below 6k at my age. Otherwise I'd have a scooby, no question.
> 
> ...


Starlet Glanza V. You could get a mint one for less than 6k. It's a 1.3 so cheap tax and they are alot of fun to drive :thumb:


----------



## pooma (Apr 12, 2008)

Did I hear Puma, for 6k you could find an FRP

Only one on pistonheads and none on autotrader at the moment, and it's been messed around with a bit to much for my liking

http://www.pistonheads.com/sales/2630421.htm


----------



## nicp2007 (Apr 25, 2007)

pooma said:


> Did I hear Puma, for 6k you could find an FRP
> 
> Only one on pistonheads and none on autotrader at the moment, and it's been messed around with a bit to much for my liking
> 
> http://www.pistonheads.com/sales/2630421.htm


that nice apart from the wheels,

how about a 206 gti 180?


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Deniance said:


> this is easy as long as you dont mind the looks of a brick, pulsar gtir, light, 4x4 cheap and **** over all suggested so far!!




Magic cars, have a really bad name for some reason...usually started by cosworth d!cks that got wasted by them (In my experience with the Ford muppets around my way, back in the day)... :devil:

Still looking for another one...I loved mine...

@OP - How about a Fiat 20v Turbo Coupe????

:thumb:


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

The Cueball said:


> @OP - How about a Fiat 20v Turbo Coupe????
> 
> :thumb:


good shout


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

CraigQQ said:


> good shout


Never been a fan tbh, but the one going about my town at the moment, is very fast, and doesn't seem to have any traction of turning issues of the other faster fwd cars...

Unless the owner has spent waaay more money than he is claiming in getting it sorted out?!?!?

:thumb:


----------



## uruk hai (Apr 5, 2009)

If you dont mind a few miles being on it I found this ?

http://www.autotrader.co.uk/classif.../radius/200/page/1/postcode/bs154lh?logcode=p

Always been a bit partial to these as well ?

http://www.autotrader.co.uk/classif.../radius/200/page/1/postcode/bs154lh?logcode=p

Or this

http://www.autotrader.co.uk/classif.../page/1/quicksearch/true/radius/200?logcode=p

http://www.autotrader.co.uk/classif.../postcode/bs154lh/page/1/radius/200?logcode=p


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

that 05 golf gti is a great find.. sure high miles but VW are bullet proof usually!


----------



## zaphod (May 7, 2007)

Saab 9-3 Hot, Breathed on by Abbott to 300 bhp for <£5k, on autotrader at the mo'.
Just throwing this one in the mix.


----------



## Modmedia (Jul 25, 2008)

Good suggestions folks. It's a pity that red GTI posted is over the water it would have been perfect!


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

I would personally go for a RenaultSport Clio 172 or 182. 

I owned a Clio 172 from 2003 to 2005 and it was brilliant. Also surprisingly economical and not too bad on insurance either. In terms of 172 or 182 they are almost identical except the wheel design and tail pipes. Performance between the two, in the real world is the same. 

If I had to sell the Megane and Twingo I'd definitely go for a 172 again. Also nicely spec'd cars as well considering their price. 

My 2nd choice would be the previous shape Civic Type-R though. Always liked them and think the interior is a nice place to be as well.


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

could always spend 5k on upgrading your leon(turbo? remap?) and the other 1k on the insurance increase 

my uncle spent 20k on his rs4 fitting bigger brakes, turbo, remap, intercooler ect ect.. pushing over 400bhp. 
then traded it in and bought a r8


----------



## pooma (Apr 12, 2008)

I have no experience of the Clio but they do catch my eye, surely a good 182 can be had for sub 6k.


----------



## StephenJ (Jul 17, 2010)

pooma said:


> I have no experience of the Clio but they do catch my eye, surely a good 182 can be had for sub 6k.


Easily mate! Unsure of what he has atm but try DS Cars in Lichfield, I bought my 172 from there a few years ago. Always a good source of RenaultSports from what I've read.

:thumb:


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

Clio 182 or Civic Type R for me! :thumb:


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

pooma said:


> Did I hear Puma, for 6k you could find an FRP
> 
> Only one on pistonheads and none on autotrader at the moment, and it's been messed around with a bit to much for my liking
> 
> http://www.pistonheads.com/sales/2630421.htm


Wow what the fricking hell has that guy done to that car, every modification imo has just de-valued it. 

I'd try and test drive a Puma but I think you might hate the stiffness of it, coming from a nice cruiser it might be a little too stiff.

I'd buy a Clio Trophy, it'll hold it's value better than a standard one and has always been hailed, epsecialy by evo as one of th best FWD cars ever made. Harry metcalfe even has one!!!

Only 500 made probably around 400 left now maybe a little more.


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

I'm a RenaultSport fan but the FRP is a far rarer and dare I say special car because of it. 

Heard they handle amazingly well but can become somewhat of a money pit.


----------



## Lee.GTi180 (Apr 28, 2010)

The 172/182 clio's are okay, but standard v standard I never had one pull away from me through twisty's or on straight's in my 180 GTi 206.

I'd have to go EP3 just for VTEC kicks. Also can be driven easily with the 6 speed box if need be.


----------



## pooma (Apr 12, 2008)

When I was younger the VTEC appealed as I had little mechanical sympathy and loved to hear an engine wail, as I grow older I find torque and low down grunt floats my boat more. This is why I've just bought a turbo motor as from just over 2k you get that forced induction rush and when the urge takes me I can let it pull all the way to the red line but I think the 8k+ revs of the Hondas would just get on my nerves now.

Gally, I couldn't agree more with you on those mods, they just make the car look cheap. Mods on the FRP should be subtle and be there for a reason rather than looks.


----------



## shaun1410 (Mar 9, 2011)

Got to be a Type r had 2 of them brilliant to drive bulletproof engine


----------



## RD55 DUN (Dec 30, 2008)

EK9

I love mine!!


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

Cant look on autotrader, but can type r's be had for <6K?


----------



## RD55 DUN (Dec 30, 2008)

Sorry for thread Hi-jack.

Im also looking for something along these lines, and as usual im coming here for advice.

Looking to get rid of my Punto for something a bit more “grown up”.

Looking at FN2 type R early models around 6.5-7£k – really like the look of these.

Other cars also around this price range would be considered – ideally less than 5 years old with semi-sensible running costs.

Anyone have any reviews on these cars, or any other suggestions.


----------



## Laurie.J.M (Jun 23, 2011)

I don't think anyone's mentioned the original Leon Cupra R yet, they can be had for under 6K, a friend of mine had one and it was hilariously fast even without a remap or anything. The Alfa 147 GTA can also be had for around the 6k mark if you're not hugely fussed about fuel economy. As a couple of others had said the GTI-R and Starlet Glanza Turbo are good cars and can easily be had within budget, also I reckon that cars like those two will become quite collectable in years to come.


----------



## RD55 DUN (Dec 30, 2008)

Yeah i had looked at the Mk1 LCR, however i would want the car to be 55 or newer, so that i can put my plate onto it.

I also have a ek9 civic which will be for weekend use, so new car would be a daily driver.


----------



## Alzak (Aug 31, 2010)

You can get Leon FR 06 if You patient to find one or LCR 55 plate


----------



## NornIron (May 12, 2007)

A bit of a wide ball...

Lupo GTi :thumb:


----------



## RD55 DUN (Dec 30, 2008)

Seen a few adverts with the mk1 LCR, think it has aged quite badly imo, dont really fancy it.

Been drawn to the FN2 type r GT.

Anyone on here own one of there or have owned one?


----------



## RD55 DUN (Dec 30, 2008)

NornIron said:


> A bit of a wide ball...
> 
> Lupo GTi :thumb:


Cool wee cars, but bit small for a Daily driver i think.


----------



## seany (Mar 27, 2008)

Cooper S without a doubt, supercharger means you've got power all the way through the rev range. They handle like go karts and if you feel you need to its soo easy to get more power, eg smaller pulley for extra grunt.
To be honest they're not slow in standard form and will surprise quite a few people who have never been in one.


----------



## RD55 DUN (Dec 30, 2008)

seany said:


> Cooper S without a doubt, supercharger means you've got power all the way through the rev range. They handle like go karts and if you feel you need to its soo easy to get more power, eg smaller pulley for extra grunt.
> To be honest they're not slow in standard form and will surprise quite a few people who have never been in one.


Never considered one of them, but have been a passenger in the newer turbo ones and they seem very punchy and quick.


----------



## gargreen7 (Apr 12, 2009)

Maybe not a hach, but its got some power

http://www.autotrader.co.uk/classif...page/1/radius/1501/postcode/cf312he?logcode=p


----------



## Modmedia (Jul 25, 2008)

Cheers folks but this is a
Way old thread now been through 2 dc5s since then


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Why 2??.


----------



## Modmedia (Jul 25, 2008)

See my other thread. Some fellow offered me a good price for my DC5 (wasn't up for sale at all) I had at the minute (£1000 more than I paid) so I sold it and bought another.


----------

